# Is cooper's kit yeast crap?



## BrewOnBoard (28/4/13)

I haven't used cooper's kits in a while, but when I did I used their yeast. I've noticed that their posted temperature tolerance range is much wider than any other dry yeast I've seen. I figure that might be a good thing since it might be difficult to control temp (though I'm going to try) while brewing on the boat in remote locations.

I've seen a few here who seem less than fond of it. Is it crap? Are there particular off flavors it produces or particular styles that it's not suited for? How does it compare to Safale-04 or -05?

BrewOnBoard


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/13)

The yeast is made in Queensland by a company called Mauribrew who are a major yeast manufacturer - they do vast amounts of yeast for the baking industry plus wine and beer yeasts. They aren't too bad, the Coopers yeasts are a blend of the beer and lager varieties so that they are very "forgiving" - considering that most first time brewers buying a kit probably just do it in their garage, shed or laundry at whatever temperature.

The major criticism would be the small quantity in each packet compared to Fermentis or Danstar.

As an all purpose yeast, Coopers will make a sound beer - I've used them in dark ales and stouts with no problems. Not as clean as US-05.


----------

